# 2022 Kidding Tally



## Moers kiko boars

Please post pictures of your 2022 doelings and Bucklings. Then add the numbers to start Our Tally! Gotta find out who wins this year!
Doelings won in 2021!


----------



## Jessica84

Bambi had 1 boy
Star Fire had 2 boys

3 boys
0 girls


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Things aren't looking too good for the doelings.......🤣😜


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its just beginning! Heh heh 🤣😂


----------



## Lil Boogie

I'll definitely have to post my girls kids when they arrive!! I'll only have 4 to kid so let's hope for at least 3 doelings lol.... BUT, first doe is due the 16th so not long to go till my Lil kidding season starts🙃🙃🙃🙃🙃


----------



## Jessica84

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Things aren't looking too good for the doelings.......🤣


Lol give me some time lamar is a doe buck and only one of his ladies has kidded


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Galaxy 3 does 1 buck. And that chocolate with the white belt looks good even though she hasn't unpacked yet.


----------



## Jubillee

Whoo hoo new thread! 20 more days for us to add to it, then another month after. Think pink here!!


----------



## i like my goats

willow kidded and she had 2 bucks

View attachment 218820


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Please add to the Tally..so far

Bucklings 6
Doelings. 3


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@i like my goats ..your picture didnt come through. Could you try again..so we can see your wee ones? Please!


----------



## Lil Boogie

CrazyDogLady said:


> Galaxy 3 does 1 buck. And that chocolate with the white belt looks good even though she hasn't unpacked yet.
> View attachment 218818


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Triplet bucklings for DesertNanny P Gingersnap VVEE 90 by Wolfivan Undeniable Charm. Sigh. . . Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## i like my goats

Moers kiko boars said:


> @i like my goats ..your picture didnt come through. Could you try again..so we can see your wee ones? Please!


shure


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh How Adorable!💝💕💝💕


----------



## goodenuff

Norma Jean had twin bucks. She seems to be our buck girl.

Boys 11
Girls 3 (is that right??)


----------



## MadHouse

@i like my goats your kids are adorable! 🥰 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Stella had twin doelings. 
Bucklings. 11
Doelings. 5


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Stormy has Buckling & Doeling. 

Bucklings 12
Doelings. 6


----------



## MadHouse

@Moers kiko boars , those are beautiful kids! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## goodenuff

Bratty had triplets last night; one girl and two boys.

Bucklings 14
Doelings 7


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess

I expecting my does to kid in march. It will be interesting to see what they are, because last year, out of eight kids, my buck through 7 girls. If he does that agian he is worth his weight in gold. Please do it again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@goodenuff ...They are so nice. They look nice & healthy! Congrats!


----------



## Rancho Draco

@thefarmgirl


----------



## Rancho Draco

@CaramelKittey


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks

Alice's twins, Train's Barron and Ashima!



1 buck
1 doe


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks

Bucks 15
Does 8


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations Alice and @Blazing_Pitchforks !!!
Enjoy the snuggles with your brand new cuties! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Blazing_Pitchforks ..so cute! Love that picture of Mama doing a Great Job!💕


----------



## Yuki

June had a buck

Bucks 16
Does 8


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwwww💕💝💕💝


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ginger had Tan & white Blue eyed Buckling...and black & white Blue eyed doeling

Bucklings 17
Doelings. 9


----------



## R.Williamson

Twin Boer does born this morning  Not fully unfolded yet but I am happy with them!


----------



## R.Williamson

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ginger had Tan & white Blue eyed Buckling...and black & white Blue eyed doeling
> 
> Bucklings 17
> Doelings. 9
> View attachment 219449


So cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bucklings. 17
Doelings. 11

Lets Go doelings!😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Adorable kids everyone.....but where are all the girls at?!?! 🤔🙃😂 

Everyone that has kids right now is so lucky!! 😍 I can't wait to add my kids to the tally, but that's not happening anytime soon (4 months)!! 🥺 Someone wake me up when they're here, ok? 😴 🤣


----------



## Jessica84

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Adorable kids everyone.....but where are all the girls at?!?!
> 
> Everyone that has kids right now is so lucky!!  I can't wait to add my kids to the tally, but that's not happening anytime soon (4 months)!! 🥺 Someone wake me up when they're here, ok?  🤣


Ok ok I’m coming with them 
So Rosie-doe, buck
Siren- 2 does
Jackie- 2 does
Bootsie- 1 girl
Sally- 1 girl, 1 boy
Carmella 2 boys 
Cinderella 2 girls 
Dakota 2 girls
Sooooo……….. that should be 11 more girls and 4 boys, and that puts it at:

Bucks-21
Does-22

(Someone better check that to be sure lol)


----------



## i like my goats

Jessica84 said:


> Ok ok I’m coming with them
> So Rosie-doe, buck
> Siren- 2 does
> Jackie- 2 does
> Bootsie- 1 girl
> Sally- 1 girl, 1 boy
> Carmella 2 boys
> Cinderella 2 girls
> Dakota 2 girls
> Sooooo……….. that should be 11 more girls and 4 boys, and that puts it at:
> 
> Bucks-21
> Does-22
> 
> (Someone better check that to be sure lol)


i checked it. its right so does are wining by one


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Woohoo..doelings.jumped ahead! Thanks to @Jessica84 ! 💝💕


----------



## Lil Boogie

@Dandy Hill Farm I'll have babies soon to ad on here, and HOPEFULLY lots of girls! I just put Sparrow up in the kidding stall. I'll be putting her up at night starting tonight! Now it's baby watch time!😁


----------



## Jessica84

I just had to wait for Lamar’s girls to kick in lol he is definitely a doe buck and it’s looking like Titan is a buck buck


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jessica84 said:


> I just had to wait for Lamar’s girls to kick in lol he is definitely a doe buck and it’s looking like Titan is a buck buck


No no no! We don't need them buck buck kinda guys!!! Lol😆


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Baylah had a doeling today
Bucklings 21
Doelings 23


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Roan Pony had Twins 
Buckling 22
Doelings 24


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Buttercup had twins today
Buckling. 23
Doeling. 25


----------



## Lil Boogie

Adorable! Congrats Moers!


----------



## toth boer goats

All are adorable.


----------



## MadHouse

All so beautiful!
🤩 😘


----------



## goodenuff

Iris had triplets! One doeling and two bucklings. Bella had twin doelings (woohoo!)

Bucklings: 25
Doelings: 28


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations Iris and Bella! So cute!!


----------



## Lil Boogie

How ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@goodenuff ..those triplets are BEAUTIFUL & BIG! CONGRATS!!!!🥳


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay, girls are winning 🤗 lets keep it going!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Frosting had a buckling & doeling

Bucklings 26
Doelings 29


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Dutchess had a Buckling and a doeling

Bucklings 27
Doelings. 30


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @Moers kiko boars on the brand new cuties!!! 🥰


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

My kidding season is complete. It was TUMULTUOUS to say the least. Had a doe abort triplets in November that weren't due until now, lost doe too. 
Fast forward to the 8th, had a doe kid what I thought was twins, would only clean the doe. Buck was too weak, ended up losing him. Doe also ended up delivering a 3rd kid almost 12 hours later, but not without a LOT of trouble. It, (buck) of course was dead. The night of the 8th a second doe kidded a single doe. Had to help it too as only one front foot was coming with the head. Got a good night's sleep and then woke up to a beautiful single buckling (paint). Then last night all heck broke loose. My favorite girl Clover went into labor and I might have waited a little too long to jump in and help. 1st kid was coming tail first, back legs pointing towards her nose. I managed to wrangle it out. Second kid was the right way, but dead and BIG (buck). 3rd kid came out and she's doing great. Momma, Clover, however is not feeling well. She was fevered this morning so she got banamine, and penicillin. Looks better now. And finally, just as I was needing to get a shower for work, Mischief started pushing. I decided to take off a couple hours from work and stayed with her. She had triplets, 1 boy, 2 girls.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I’m so sorry you had such a rough kidding season. 
You did get some beautiful kids though. Congratulations


----------



## MadHouse

@Crazy Little Goat, So sorry you had to go through such a rough time! I am sorry for your losses.
Beautiful little newcomers! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

I know how hard it is to have a bad kidding season, it makes you just want to give up.
But we keep striving and moving forward.
I am truly sorry. 

Congrats on the beautiful kids.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Sparrow had a single doeling this morning. She is 4 and a half pounds. Eating great and is such a little stinker!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

From @Crazy Little Goat & @Lil Boogie. 
Bucklings 29
Doelings. 35


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Buttons had a doeling 1-11

Bucklings 29
Doelings. 36


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Princess had a doeling

Bucklings. 29
Doelings. 37


----------



## toth boer goats

❤ 💕


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Apple Dapple gave me a doeling...meet COOKIE
Bucklings. 29
Doelings. 38


----------



## MadHouse

Awwww! Congratulations on a beautiful cookie!!! They are both so pretty together! 
Apple Dapple finally got her cookie!!!😍😻🥰😘


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh my! Cookie is adorable! Love her spots!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay Apple Dapple...thanks for the Cookie!😉🥰😁


----------



## MellonFriend

Bella had quads last evening! Three boys and one girl. Girl is in the foreground and the third boy is in the second picture.
















Bucklings: 32
Doelings: 39


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations Bella and MellonFriend!!!
They are sooo cute!! 🥰 🥰 😘 😻


----------



## alwaystj9

Okay. So far 5 out of 9 have kidded:
Sparkle: 1 m 1 f
Chubbs: 2 m, 1 f
Pinky: 1 m, 1 f
Diva: 1 m, 1 f
Pickles: 1 m
*___*
6 males and 4 females
So bucklings 38 and doelings 43


----------



## Jubillee

Ladybug kidded out 2 bucks and a doe today. Black one is a buck, and in the pic of two, the other buck is on the left doe on right.

Bucklings 40
Doelings 44


----------



## K.B.

Jubillee said:


> Ladybug kidded out 2 bucks and a doe today. Black one is a buck, and in the pic of two, the other buck is on the left doe on right.
> 
> Bucklings 40
> Doelings 44
> 
> View attachment 220233
> View attachment 220234


He looks like a totally different breed lol  @Jubillee


----------



## MadHouse

@Jubillee They are gorgeous!
Especially the first boy.


----------



## Jubillee

K.B. said:


> He looks like a totally different breed lol  @Jubillee


He does! Funny how they all three came out with different ears. Dad is a mini-Nubian but he is 75% Nigerian and has erect ears. Mom is full Nubian. 



MadHouse said:


> @Jubillee They are gorgeous!
> Especially the first boy.


Awww thanks! He'll be looking for a new home. We're keeping the girl!


----------



## K.B.

Jubillee said:


> He does! Funny how they all three came out with different ears. Dad is a mini-Nubian but he is 75% Nigerian and has erect ears. Mom is full Nubian.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thanks! He'll be looking for a new home. We're keeping the girl!


I see! That makes sense their all do cute!


----------



## Jessica84

I better get mine in before I forget 
Citori- 2 bucks
Bella- 1 buck
Tempest- 2 does
Keeper- 1 buck 1 doe
Godiva- 1 buck 
(Sorry Lamar is failing us on the does this year lol)

So…..
Bucks- 45
Does- 47


----------



## Lil Boogie

Jubillee said:


> Ladybug kidded out 2 bucks and a doe today. Black one is a buck, and in the pic of two, the other buck is on the left doe on right.
> 
> Bucklings 40
> Doelings 44
> 
> View attachment 220233
> View attachment 220234


Congrats!!!! I must have missed or not got a notification for your thread! Such cuties 😍😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Jessica84 ...no cookies for Lamar!😖🤗🥰


----------



## alwaystj9

Add today's oops, Sprinkle had a doeling...
Bucks 45, Does 48


----------



## Jessica84

Add another boy


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a cutey! ❤💖💓💗💕💞


----------



## Rancho Draco

Hey that's cheating! 😂❤


----------



## Jessica84

Rancho Draco said:


> Hey that's cheating! ️


Shhhhh 🤫 lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Lol, cute.


----------



## double j

2 Doe's and 1 buck for Fern























Bucks 46
Doe's 50


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww how little and💗CUTE💕💓💖 They look like they are telling you what they think! 😂🤣


----------



## Hounddog23

Beautiful kids!


----------



## MadHouse

Good job, Fern! Does are still leading!

Little cuties! 🥰


----------



## Danica

Elsa had two doelings on 1/03/22 at about 4-4:30am.








Bucks 46
Does 52


----------



## alwaystj9

Pretty girls!


----------



## K9Queen

Dot had a single buckling last night and Judy had twin bucklings this morning
















Bucks 49
Does 52


----------



## toth boer goats

All are adorable, congrats.


----------



## MadHouse

Beautiful doelings @Danica ! Congratulations!!!

@K9Queen those boys are soooo cute!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Cuteness 💞🥰💖💓💕💗!!!


----------



## K9Queen

MadHouse said:


> Beautiful doelings @Danica ! Congratulations!!!
> 
> @K9Queen those boys are soooo cute!!


Thank you 🥰


----------



## MellonFriend

@K9Queen those little earless darlings are so adorable!


----------



## Jessica84

Scarlet- 1 doe
Missy- 1 doe 1 buck

Bucks- 50
Does- 54


----------



## alwaystj9

Popcorn had a big boy (5 pounds!) baby yesterday morning: Bucks 51, Does 54.


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations Popcorn! Cutie! 🥰


----------



## K9Queen

MellonFriend said:


> @K9Queen those little earless darlings are so adorable!


Thank you 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@alwaystj9 ...love your Popcorn! Sooooo cute!!!💗💕💓


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Lil Boogie

Twin bucklings born Jan-24-22. Annie dropped a bomb lol. They are in our bathroom sleeping.



































Doelings 54

Bucklings 53


----------



## MadHouse

So precious! 🥰  😘😻💛


----------



## alwaystj9

Pretty boys!


----------



## Amber89

Sky had 
1 doe
1 buck frosted ears


----------



## Amber89

Does 55
Bucks 54


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @Amber89 and Sky! They are beautiful! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

All are so cute.


----------



## K9Queen

Diva had a single buck 









Does 55
Bucks 55


----------



## R.Williamson

So many beautiful kids!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwwww💖💝💗💞💕💓❤by all the ADORABLE BABIES WITH LONG EARS TO NO EARS!!!! SOOOO ADORABLE!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh my goodness! Bucks and does are tied! Come on mamas! We need more bucks! (I’m using reverse psychology. It works great with my does!)


----------



## svgoats

Adding 2 doelings to the count!!!

















Does 57
Bucks 55


----------



## MadHouse

🥰 Aww, @svgoats they are adorable! Thanks to your mamma the doelings are in the lead again! 😅


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww how cute! A trad. & red! Beautiful💝💖


----------



## Jessica84

Svgoats I know those babies lol I posted on you US post on FB lol
I’ll add Lil Bits 1 doeling 
Does 58
Bucks 55


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sorry....but. Chevy had triplets...all bucklings

Doelings. 58
Bucklings 58


----------



## K9Queen

Moers kiko boars said:


> Sorry....but. Chevy had triplets...all bucklings
> 
> Doelings. 58
> Bucklings 58
> View attachment 221091
> 
> View attachment 221089
> 
> View attachment 221090


Oh my gosh those split faces  they are beautiful!


----------



## Jessica84

No cookies for Chevy lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Poor Chevy. 😪


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations!! Chevy’s boys are adorable! ❤ ♥ 💜 
Is this the first year you are getting triplets, @Moers kiko boars ?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes..1st time!😳💞🙃


----------



## lottsagoats1

Well, only 1 doe kidded and that was an oops. The rest start in early March and go through June.

So, my total to date:
1 buckling
2 doelings


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Please add to Our Tally ☝

Doelings. 60
Bucklings 59


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Please add to Our Tally ☝
> 
> Doelings. 60
> Bucklings 59


Wow it’s running neck and neck this year so far!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We just waiting on the Rest of our TGS group to put their Doelings & Bucklings on here....by the way @GoofyGoat ...where are yours????🙃


----------



## GoofyGoat

I cant think about it right now...Thalia and Sybil are bred....???


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Hey, everybody who has had goat kids needs to put them in this thread! That is if they haven’t yet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Qheart gave me a Buckling & Doeling twins

Doelings. 61
Bucklings 60


----------



## Lil Boogie

Wow.... Bucks and does are neck to neck!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Doelings are gonna have to work hard this year!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Bucklings are giving them a run for their money.


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @Moers kiko boars !! 
Those two are adorable and mom looks great!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Sorry guys, about to ruin this. 😬

Diamond had single buckling and sadly a doa doeling on 1/18. Do we could both or just the buck?










Gracie had triplets, 2 bucks and 1 doe! 😁









Does: 62 (not counting Diamond’s doa)
Bucks: 63


----------



## GoofyGoat

Cuties 🥰


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww they’re so cute! I’m sorry about the doeling.


----------



## Hounddog23

Cute!!! I love elf ears! ♥


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh what Cutiez💝💗💞💖😍. Im so sorry for your loss . Yes we only count the ones that make it. Ive lost 3 this year, and the bucklings would have been ahead. So I understand. We dont count thrm.


----------



## Smallhalo

one of each and our first ever kids  

















how do you descript the coloring of the first one?

Does: 63
Bucks: 64


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@CountyLineAcres is that a fawn color? What is that pattern?
Lovely kids.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> @CountyLineAcres is that a fawn color? What is that pattern?
> Lovely kids.


It certainly is a pheomelanin base! Looks like an Agouti pattern. I’m thinking either black mask which has been known to show up in boer crosses or a different one that has eye striping (there are several options).


----------



## MadHouse

@CaramelKittey Congrats on the cuties!! 🥰 

@Smallhalo How exciting! Those kids are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats

There may of been a lighter color boer in the genetics somewhere in the lines.
I call them blondes.


----------



## MellonFriend

Here come the does pulling ahead! Prim had THREE girls last night!
Does:66
Bucks:64


----------



## Feira426

I guess I’m gonna tie it up again! Forgot about the kidding tally until today lol.

Suki had twin bucklings on the 2nd! 😍


















Does: 66
Bucks: 66


----------



## MellonFriend

Feira426 said:


> Does: 66
> Bucks: 66


Nooooooo! 😮


----------



## MadHouse

All of them are adorable, boys AND girls!!! 🥰 
Congratulations!!!! 🎉 🎈 🎊


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oooo they are ALL SO CUTE!!!💗💞💖


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Don’t forget @Lil Boogie and @finn’s pygmy’s each have a set of twin girls they haven’t put on here yet.


----------



## finn's pygmy's

yes I had 2 girls tonight!

Does:68
Bucks:66


----------



## Smallhalo

Our second does had a boy and a girl.
Meet Naomi and Obed

















Does: 69
Bucks: 67


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Love the Bible names, @Smallhalo!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww such precious blessings!💖💞💗


----------



## Lil Boogie

Scarlett had two does last night and Casper one buckling tonight.

Doelings: 71
Bucklings:68


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Doelings are doing great! Brownie, Serenity, and Red better throw at least 6 doelings between the three of them.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

@Rancho Draco


----------



## Rancho Draco

Well I usually get a pretty even split between boys and girls so I'm not sure I'll really be helping the numbers either way 😜


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Well, I calculated that if they all have what we’ve guessed; 4, 4, and 3, that makes 11. So if a pretty even split hopefully it will be in the girls’ favor. 6 girls, 5 boys. 
Shoot, just went and looked at your kidding thread. The genders I guessed for each add up to 5 girls and 6 boys.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I suppose it wouldn't help if I told you I'm hoping they have lots of boys so I'm less tempted to keep any. I really can't keep any of this year's kids since I'm bringing some in.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I totally get you there! I sometimes wish for the same thing. 
Haha, I shouldn’t actually have Bobby but…..
When Heidi and Clara (Heidi’s mom) were pregnant I guessed trips for Clara and was right. She had 2 girls, 1 boy. I guessed a single for Heidi and that it was gonna be a buckling. Right before Heidi kidded my dad told me “Now you can’t be keeping every single goat”. I told him “I already told my self if it’s a buckling I’m selling it and if it’s a doeling I’m keeping it. And I think it’s gonna be a buck so I’m not gonna get attached to it.” Well Heidi kidded that single little buckling. The tiniest kid we’ve ever had (we’ve only had 2 Nigerians kid since we just got into them last year) he was only 2.3 pounds! Plus he had wattles! Our very first kid ever born with wattles. Well, it was 2am and I think my tiredness plus his cuteness made me forget what I said about selling him.  I’m probably gonna keep him for 2-3 breeding seasons and only keep Heath for one.


----------



## Smallhalo

KY Goat Girl said:


> Love the Bible names, @Smallhalo!


The dame is Ruth and sire is Boaz. Yes I know Naomi is off but Obed is perfect.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Wow! Ruth is my favorite Bible story!


----------



## MellonFriend

Rancho Draco said:


> I'm hoping they have lots of boys so I'm less tempted to keep any.


Then you'll probably end up with lots of girls. 😜


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable 😊


----------



## Rancho Draco

MellonFriend said:


> Then you'll probably end up with lots of girls. 😜


Yeah that sounds about right 😆


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..please keep this to pictures of new bucklings & doelings. The Tally and compliments. Thankyou...


----------



## Chey1425

June kidded 2 doelings today


Doelings: 73
Bucklings:68

(hope I did this right)


----------



## KY Goat Girl

You did.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are BEAUTIFUL! CONGRATS!


----------



## Ashlynn

Moonlight had quads! 2 boys and 2 girls.






























Doelings: 75
Bucklings: 70


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww!  That last one looks mad!


----------



## Tanya

@KY Goat Girl I was about to ask who pinched them at birth. They all look very grumpy pants to me


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations,June and Moonlight!
All of them are gorgeous! 🥰


----------



## Ashlynn

Tanya said:


> @KY Goat Girl I was about to ask who pinched them at birth. They all look very grumpy pants to me


I think it’s just their hair. They all have very swirly hair on their polls which makes them look angry lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww they are Sooooooo cute. I think the last says...Look at Me! Lol💝💗💞💖


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, too cute.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Beautiful babies! 💕


----------



## Starnewc08

May had 1 buckling and 1 doeling!
View attachment 222154


Bucklings-13
Doelings-7


----------



## MellonFriend

Starnewc08 said:


> May had 1 buckling and 1 doeling!
> View attachment 222154
> 
> 
> Bucklings-13
> Doelings-7


May's 1 buckling and 1 doeling take the count to:
Doelings: 76
Bucklings:71


----------



## MadHouse

Starnewc08 said:


> May had 1 buckling and 1 doeling!
> View attachment 222154
> 
> 
> Bucklings-13
> Doelings-7


Congratulations! The picture did not come through, would you mind trying again?


----------



## svgoats

Buck kid for Rocky. I found 1 still born, but based on size I think my dog took care of a second still born.

Doelings: 76
Bucklings: 72


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Wow! Such a flashy boy! Congratulations!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations! What a stunning little guy!
So sorry about the still born.


----------



## svgoats

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations! What a stunning little guy!
> So sorry about the still born.


Thank you! He weighed in at 4 lbs, so I think they were premature. He looks like a kitten next to my two 20 lbs kids (11 lbs at birth).


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## daisymay

panga- had triplets- 1 buck 2 does
quinta had 8 but- 4 alive. two bucks and two does


does- 80
bucks-75


----------



## MadHouse

daisymay said:


> panga- had triplets- 1 buck 2 does
> quinta had 8 but- 4 alive. two bucks and two does
> 
> 
> does- 80
> bucks-75


Congratulations!
Did I read that right, Quinta had 8 kids????

Edited to add, I just read the kidding thread, wow! 
I am so glad the four all made it, especially the little bottle girl!


----------



## finn's pygmy's

had another doe kid. 1 doeling 

Does: 81
Bucks: 75


----------



## MadHouse

finn's pygmy's said:


> had another doe kid. 1 doeling
> 
> Does: 81
> Bucks: 75


Congratulations! That is exciting!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## svgoats

Welp...my dapple buck has thrown all boys, with 1 more doe bred to him. At least these 2 new ones are pretty.



















Does:81
Bucks:77
House babies:1


----------



## Jessica84

Jasmine 1 doe









Bucks: 77
Does: 82


----------



## Ashlynn

Grace had a buckling on Feb. 13th. His name is Jet.







Bucklings: 78
Doelings: 82


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Ooo! What a perfect name for the jet black goat! He sure is a cutie!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Red kidded 2/13 with 2 bucklings and one doeling

Brownie kidded 2/14 with 1 buckling and 3 doelings

Serenity kidded 2/15 with two monster bucklings

They're all here somewhere lol









Bucklings: 83
Doelings: 86


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @Ashlynn and @Rancho Draco on all the cuties!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok...CUTENESS OVERLOAD! 💝💗💞💖💝💗😬


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats, they are precious.


----------



## i like my goats

iris had triplets
2 does and a buck
ill post pics later

doelings 88
bucklings 84


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations Iris and @i like my goats !
Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## i like my goats

here are the pics


----------



## toth boer goats

They are cute, congrats. 

Look a bit sunk in, in the flanks, are they nursing?


----------



## i like my goats

toth boer goats said:


> They are cute, congrats.
> 
> Look a bit sunk in, in the flanks, are they nursing?


yes it took a while for them to get the hang of nursing tho


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear, you can weigh them maybe once a week and feel their tummies to see if they are getting enough.


----------



## Lil Boogie

i like my goats said:


> here are the pics
> View attachment 223042
> 
> View attachment 223041
> 
> View attachment 223040
> 
> View attachment 223043


Hm, do you have your buck in with your kids?...


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Lil Boogie said:


> Hm, do you have your buck in with your kids?...


That’s what I was wondering!


----------



## Lil Boogie

KY Goat Girl said:


> That’s what I was wondering!





KY Goat Girl said:


> That’s what I was wondering!


Yeah, me too...


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Maybe the buck is tied to the fence for something.


----------



## i like my goats

Lil Boogie said:


> Hm, do you have your buck in with your kids?...


yes we do. he is acualy scared of the kids and wont get within 20 feet of them.


----------



## i like my goats

rosy kidded last night a doe and a buck


----------



## Lil Boogie

i like my goats said:


> yes we do. he is acualy scared of the kids and wont get within 20 feet of them.


Hmmm, I'd consider separating him from the kids and your does. If he is scared of them he may try to hurt one if it gets too close.


----------



## toth boer goats

Please, please seperate the buck.
You don’t want a oops.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Yes! Separate! We have learned the hard way with cattle. Our bull never showed ANY interest in the our two little heifer calves. He avoided them altogether. Then one day, one was in heat, and that was where we learned the hard way to separate. The bull broke the heifer’s back and we had to put her down. Now, I’m extra careful with any other animal I own. Hormones can make your buck do some crazy things once those kids get older. Please separate him!


----------



## i like my goats

the other problem is we cant separate them. we have 2 other pastures but one has donkeys that are agresev against goats and the other one has goats with a lice infestation.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

What about him breeding your does again? Is there any way you could maybe stake him out in the yard or something?


----------



## Lil Boogie

i like my goats said:


> the other problem is we cant separate them. we have 2 other pastures but one has donkeys that are agresev against goats and the other one has goats with a lice infestation.


I'd at least get a buck apron..


----------



## tiffin

Our FF Nigerian Iris had three doelings . Since it was her first kidding we wanted small babies so we bred her to a mini Nigerian . Apparently that was effective because they are 3 lb , 2 lb 10 oz + 2 lb 8 oz . I will have to look and see how many that makes for the totals. I will post in a moment.

EDIT : Doelings 91
Bucklings 84


----------



## Lil Boogie

tiffin said:


> View attachment 223171
> our FF Nigerian Iris had three doelings . OO since it was her first kidding we wanted small baby so we bred her to a many Nigerian . Apparently that was effective because they are 3 lb , 2 lb 10 oz + 2 lb 8 oz . I will have to look and see how many that makes four they totals
> View attachment 223170
> 
> View attachment 223169


Congrats!! How adorable are they!!


----------



## tiffin

i like my goats said:


> iris had triplets
> 2 does and a buck
> ill post pics later
> 
> doelings 88
> bucklings 84


Oh my gosh, my Iris had triplets too! I was looking for MY post (I put pictures from my phone) and I saw yours and thought - what happened to my pictures!


----------



## tiffin

Oh my! Look at those long legs!!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @tiffin ! Wow, 3 doelings!!! 🥰😘
They are precious!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations! They are so cute!


----------



## tiffin

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations @tiffin ! Wow, 3 doelings!!! 🥰😘
> They are precious!


It was 9 degrees the night before she had them and I just knew she'd have them then and I didn't know what to do. Bless her heart she waited till the next day when it was warmer! She is a first time mama and doing a wonderful job.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh my!!! They are so adorable!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## svgoats

Yet another buck for us. 4/6 bucks here, with one more doe to go. At least they are cute.










Doelings 91
Bucklings 85


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a Cutie!💞 Big & Healthy!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Maybe the last doe will even things out with 2 doelings.


----------



## finn's pygmy's

well I ended up having all of my does kid on the exact same day! we had 7 does kid! 

Does:87
Bucks:80
House Babies:1


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well @finn's pygmy's .the tally was
Doelings 91
Bucklings 85..before you.

So how many of each did you have?


----------



## daisymay

My little black doe had quads! 3 girls 1 boy—-


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Wow! Congrats on the babies!


----------



## Lil Boogie

daisymay said:


> My little black doe had quads! 3 girls 1 boy—-


Congrats!! How adorable!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @svgoats and @daisymay !
All the babies are so precious!!! 🥰


----------



## goatblessings

Super fabulous! Congrats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Doelings 94
Bucklings 86

@finn's pygmy's yours are not added in the Tally # . Please add yours in. Thankyou


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful liitle ones! Thanks for keeping the pictures comeing! We all L💗VE Babies!


----------



## toth boer goats

☝ Yes we do.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Moers kiko boars said:


> Doelings 94
> Bucklings 86
> 
> @finn's pygmy's yours are not added in the Tally # . Please add yours in. Thankyou


Ohhhh doelings are way ahead of bucklings!!!


----------



## Jubillee

Peach has 1 doe and 1 buck today!


















Doelings 95
Bucklings 87


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Sorry guys, I’m here to give the bucks a small advantage like always.  We have had 3 bucks and 1 doe the last couple days!

Does: 96
Bucks: 90


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my Goodness...good things those boys are soooooo cute! Lol lol 💗💝💞💖


----------



## goodenuff

Asia had twin doelings today!

Does: 98
Bucks:90


----------



## wheel-bear-o

Maria had QUADS last night, so I died and I'm writing this from the beyond. Three bucks and a doe - two dark, two wicked spotted! The littlest boy weighed exactly 1000g at birth, but he's gained 80g today!

All these guys have already been sold, so their temporary names for record-keeping are Yoda, Aurora, Dapper Man and Fatty Fatty Fat Fat.



























Does: 99
Bucks: 93


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations!


----------



## tiffin

daisymay said:


> My little black doe had quads! 3 girls 1 boy—-


Wow, quads and they look so big!! What a job mama. They are adorable!


----------



## tiffin

wheel-bear-o said:


> Maria had QUADS last night, so I died and I'm writing this from the beyond. Three bucks and a doe - two dark, two wicked spotted! The littlest boy weighed exactly 1000g at birth, but he's gained 80g today!
> 
> All these guys have already been sold, so their temporary names for record-keeping are Yoda, Aurora, Dapper Man and Fatty Fatty Fat Fat.


Wow, quads! What a beautiful selection of colors in that bunch. I love the name Fatty Fatty Fat Fat


----------



## tiffin

Jubillee said:


> Peach has 1 doe and 1 buck today!


What beautiful healthy looking babies! Congratulations!


----------



## tiffin

CountyLineAcres said:


> Sorry guys, I’m here to give the bucks a small advantage like always.  We have had 3 bucks and 1 doe the last couple days!


They are so sweet. I love boer babies!


----------



## Hounddog23

Ezzy had 3 doeling amd 2 bucklings. Lost the doelings tho so i didnt know of they counted.


----------



## Hounddog23

96 bucks
103 does. If im right lol that counting jubilees 2 kids


----------



## tiffin

Hounddog23 said:


> Ezzy had 3 doeling amd 2 bucklings. Lost the doelings tho so i didnt know of they counted.


I believe they are only counting the ones that lived? So sad, my goodness - no wonder - quints! This is the year for multiples but quints - wow. So sorry you lost the does. Glad Ezzy has the boys to mother.


----------



## MadHouse

Jubillee said:


> Peach has 1 doe and 1 buck today!
> 
> Doelings 95
> Bucklings 87


Congratulations!!! They are so very beautiful and precious! 🥰 😻 



CountyLineAcres said:


> Sorry guys, I’m here to give the bucks a small advantage like always.  We have had 3 bucks and 1 doe the last couple days!
> 
> Does: 96
> Bucks: 90


Just stunning! 🤩 😍 



goodenuff said:


> Asia had twin doelings today!
> 
> Does: 98
> Bucks:90


Beautiful kids and Mama!



wheel-bear-o said:


> Maria had QUADS last night, so I died and I'm writing this from the beyond. Three bucks and a doe - two dark, two wicked spotted! The littlest boy weighed exactly 1000g at birth, but he's gained 80g today!
> 
> All these guys have already been sold, so their temporary names for record-keeping are Yoda, Aurora, Dapper Man and Fatty Fatty Fat Fat.
> 
> Does: 99
> Bucks: 93


Wow, that is amazing! Congratulations to you and Maria!! What a cute bunch! And all sold already!



Hounddog23 said:


> Ezzy had 3 doeling amd 2 bucklings. Lost the doelings tho so i didnt know of they counted.


That is a beautiful picture of Ezzy with her boys. 🥰 
So sorry to hear you lost the girls. 😢


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm

Freedom kidded triplet doelings this afternoon.








96 bucks
106 does


----------



## Rancho Draco

Beautiful!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Haven’t looked on the main feed in awhile! Everybody’s does are popping! All the babies are adorable! I love your temporary record keeping names @wheel-bear-o!  Fatty Fatty Fat Fat.


----------



## Hounddog23

Beautiful kiddies!


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, triple jackpot! Congratulations @iron.mountain.creek.farm ! The girls are adorable!!!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm

Thank you everyone! They are darling ❤


----------



## toth boer goats

All very cute.


----------



## Mkm

Queen had one of each yesterday evening, so I guess that brings the count up to:
Bucks- 97 
Doelings- 107


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations Queen! All three kids on the picture are so cute!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oooohhhhhh💞💖💝💗@Mkm all 3 kids are ADORABLE!💞😁


----------



## daisymay

Quads for iceberg. 
3 girls and one boy.
bucks- 98
does-110


----------



## MadHouse

daisymay said:


> Quads for iceberg.
> 3 girls and one boy.
> bucks- 98
> does-110


Congratulations! Wow, 3 girls! 
You seem to have a lot of big litters lately!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm

Twin Bucklings for Lola! 
























Bucks - 100
Doelings - 110


----------



## Lil Boogie

Congrats y'all! Adorable babies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Look at those two whip cream topped babies! So cute!


----------



## luvmyherd

Tawny had two healthy little girls last night🤩

















Bucks 100
Does 113


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @luvmyherd !!
How precious! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Just Gorgeous! Congrats💞💗


----------



## Jubillee

Mocha kidded a couple of days ago with 2 does and a buck! One was a bitty little thing.


Bucks 101
Does 115


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @Jubillee and Mocha!!!
Such cute little darlings!


----------



## toth boer goats

All are very cute.


----------



## svgoats

Buck and doe for Candy. She even took my bottle baby (not planned), so I rubbed goo on him and stuck him with the family. I'm still planning to bottle feed him, but she was screaming for him. Everyone doing great!

Bucks 102
Does 116


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I love does that will feed others! Such a great asset to the herd. 💖💗💝💞


----------



## Goatastic43

They’re beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## svgoats

Moers kiko boars said:


> I love does that will feed others! Such a great asset to the herd. 💖💗💝💞


Thank you! I'm a bit hesitant to have 3 on her since she is a first time mom, but super pleased with her regardless. She has plenty of milk for 3, but the doe kid is about 5lbs lighter then brother and adopted baby. Definitely will be watching weight gain like a hawk.


----------



## toth boer goats

They are adorable.


----------



## daisymay

Vivace my nigerian dwarf doe kidded 4 at day 149. 3 big boys and one tiny girl. At least i got a girl from her if she makes it. So far everyone is eating well. edit- she actually had 5, one was retained & i didnt feel it when I checked the first time.

bucks- 105
does- 117


----------



## Lil Boogie

daisymay said:


> Vivace my nigerian dwarf doe kidded 4 at day 149. 3 big boys and one tiny girl. At least i got a girl from her if she makes it. So far everyone is eating well.
> 
> bucks- 105
> does- 117


So, just how many sets of 4 does that make it?


----------



## daisymay

Lil Boogie said:


> So, just how many sets of 4 does that make it?


too many haha. I dont know what it is about multiples around here. So far i had one doe have three and then three does have four each and of course the other doe who had more.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

It’s the year of multiples!


----------



## Mkm

We got 2 new baby boys this morning. 
Bucks- 107
Doelings- 117


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

Its the age of aquarius.... oh wait wrong song.....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Congrats on 2.bucklings!💗💖


----------



## MadHouse

Mkm said:


> We got 2 new baby boys this morning.
> Bucks- 107
> Doelings- 117


Congratulations!!


----------



## Lil Boogie

daisymay said:


> too many haha. I dont know what it is about multiples around here. So far i had one doe have three and then three does have four each and of course the other doe who had more.


Oh okay lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thalia would like to introduce Piper (aka pipsqueek) Pip for short.
She was born March 1.









buckLings 107
Doelings 118


----------



## luvmyherd

OMG! That is one beautiful little girl. 
💓 💕💖


----------



## MadHouse

So adorable! What a cute picture!! I love her name!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

💗💖💞💝💗💖💞💝💗💖💞💝💗
She is AMAZING! LOVE HER!


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww! That photo is hilarious (and adorable)!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Such a great photo!


----------



## Lil Boogie

@FoxRidge


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## J Angel Acres

Clover had twins(buck/doe) but only the Handsome bucking is thriving. Doeling was stillborn.
Bucklings 108
Doelings 118























Q


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulation, the little dude is so cute! 🥰 
So sorry about the doeling. 😞


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sorry you lost the doeling. Your little guy is a DOLL!💞


----------



## Danica

My Sasha had a buckling on 3/02/22 around 7:30 pm. His name is Cronus (Greek mythology). 

Buckling 109
Doelings 118
View attachment 224463


----------



## Rancho Draco

Danica said:


> View attachment 224462
> 
> My Sasha had a buckling on 3/02/22 around 7:30 pm. His name is Cronus (Greek mythology).
> 
> Buckling 109
> Doelings 118
> View attachment 224463


Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a precious little guy💞💖


----------



## MadHouse

Congrats! What a little cutie! 🥰


----------



## R.Williamson

No pics atm as my phone camera is being a booger but Ruby had twin does. Commercial Boer kids. Just waiting on Jammi and Bossy now.


----------



## brigieboo

Lola had a single doeling this morning! Meet Alice! 😛

Bucklings: 109
Doelings: 121


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww Alice is so CUTE!💝💖


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok you @R.Williamson ..when you get .your pictures up, will you add your doelings to our Tally please? I cant wait to see them!😯😁
[email protected] did!


----------



## Jubillee

Forgot to add our last ones.

Genesis had 2 boys:


















Calla had 1 buck and 1 doe











Lulu had a buck and doe




















Bucklings: 113
Doelings: 123


----------



## J Angel Acres

Paisley had twins (doe & buck) early hours of today.
Bucklings: 114
Doelings: 124









Doeling








Buckling


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bucklings 114
Doelings. 124!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Such sweet babies! Wow @Jubilee, Calla’s boy looks huge next to his sister!


----------



## MadHouse

All beautiful kids!! 🥰


----------



## J Angel Acres

Poppy had twin doelings at 9:55 pm last night. I will try to get pictures of them soon!
Bucklings 114
Doelings. 126


----------



## luvmyherd

Too many babies to comment individually but I did not see any that were not adorable.😍


----------



## McCarthyFarms

I forgot to post Poppy’s babies here when they were born! They are a week old today and doing awesome - one buckling,
one doeling!

Bucklings 115
Doelings 127


----------



## MadHouse

Beautiful kids!! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Those 2 are AMAZING!💝💞💖💗


----------



## R.Williamson

Bossy threw a nice Dapple buck this morning.  Just Jammi left to kid now.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations, they are both beautiful!! Mom and boy.


----------



## Tanya

Pretty


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a Big beautiful buckling!

Bucklings. 116
Doelings. 127


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Congrats yall!


----------



## Lil Boogie

@Cedarwinds Farm I don't see your babies on here


----------



## Hounddog23

March 1st. Cricket had twins Mini Nubians. 

















Black is doeling
Chammy is buckling



Bucklings : 117
Doelings: 128


----------



## MadHouse

So cute, @Hounddog23 !! Congratulations!


----------



## R.Williamson

Too cute


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## kerickson85

I Forgot to post. Puzzle had her pieces! boy/girl twins

Bucklings : 118
Doelings: 129


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! Beautiful puzzle pieces!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Now that jigsaw is finished! What.a cute picture!


----------



## thefarmgirl

Luna gave birth to 5 kids on March 11th, 2022. 
4 doelings and 1 Buckling


----------



## thefarmgirl




----------



## Feira426

Hasi had triplets today! One doeling and two bucklings. 

I think that puts us at: 

Doelings - 134
Bucklings - 121

(I included Luna’s from the post above)


----------



## Feira426

What am I doing?! Forgot the pictures.




























They uploaded in reverse order somehow lol

So the bottom one is the first born, the doeling, and the top one was the last born. Love his wonky ears!!!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @thefarmgirl ! Wow, 5, that’s amazing! They are all so cute! 🥰 💕  😻😍

Congrats, @Feira426 ! Your kids are gorgeous! 😘🥰


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Triplet bucklings (posting now that I feel reasonably confident little guy is going to make it!)
Doelings: 134
Bucklings: 124


----------



## Hockeydudde

At this point I think we are done for about 3 weeks, so I'll add our to date. 4 each.
Doelings: 138
Bucking: 128


----------



## MadHouse

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Triplet bucklings (posting now that I feel reasonably confident little guy is going to make it!)
> Doelings: 134
> Bucklings: 124
> View attachment 225155


Beautiful boys! 💜 
You take such lovely pictures!


----------



## MadHouse

Hockeydudde said:


> At this point I think we are done for about 3 weeks, so I'll add our to date. 4 each.
> Doelings: 138
> Bucking: 128


Congratulations! All so cute! 🥰 So many babies!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MadHouse said:


> Beautiful boys! 💜
> You take such lovely pictures!


Aw, thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute 😊


----------



## i like my goats

2 does and a buck

Doelings: 140
Bucking: 129


----------



## KY Goat Girl

@i like my goats, where are the pictures?!


----------



## Lilgoatgal

Just the one buckling for our farm this year. We'll be breeding 5 girls in the fall so it's a nice little season of rest 

Doelings: 140
Bucklings: 130


----------



## i like my goats

KY Goat Girl said:


> @i like my goats, where are the pictures?!


I'll send them in a minute. i have to get my mom to send them to me. she has a better camera


----------



## i like my goats

KY Goat Girl said:


> @i like my goats, where are the pictures?!




















The 2 under the heat lamp were breach and cant drink so the vet came and we tubed them and there mom because her mom couldn't eat. there doing ok so far.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

They are adorable!


----------



## kerickson85

Little Lola had a big ol boy yesterday!

Doelings: 140
Bucklings: 131


----------



## MadHouse

Lilgoatgal said:


> Just the one buckling for our farm this year. We'll be breeding 5 girls in the fall so it's a nice little season of rest
> 
> Doelings: 140
> Bucklings: 130
> View attachment 225179


Awww!!! 🥰


----------



## MadHouse

i like my goats said:


> View attachment 225181
> 
> View attachment 225180
> 
> 
> The 2 under the heat lamp were breach and cant drink so the vet came and we tubed them and there mom because her mom couldn't eat. there doing ok so far.


They are so cute! I hope they will be able to drink soon. I hope the mom recovers soon too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my GOODNESS! OVERLOAD ON ADORABLE KIDDS!🤯💞💖💝💗🤯


----------



## Goatastic43

Everyone’s kids are so adorable! I think we can all agree, that if you every have a bad day, all you have to do is come to this thread to make it so much better!


----------



## daisymay

dee kidded twins! yay one buckling and one little doeling. last of the kids for awhile. 

doelings- 141
bucklings- 132


----------



## Boers4ever

Well so far I have had 5 bucklings and 3 doelings born here. I have two Spanish doe due in a few months though and I can’t wait to see what they have!!

































Doelings: 144
Bucklings: 137


----------



## Lil Boogie

Boers4ever said:


> Well so far I have had 5 bucklings and 3 doelings born here. I have two Spanish doe due in a few months though and I can’t wait to see what they have!!
> View attachment 225286
> 
> View attachment 225287
> 
> View attachment 225288
> 
> View attachment 225289
> 
> 
> Doelings: 144
> Bucklings: 137


Are those first kids poppy's?


----------



## MadHouse

Just gorgeous @Boers4ever !! 💕


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful 😍


----------



## K.B.

Doelings 145! Ff June had a little doeling!


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! 🥰 Congratulations June and @K.B. !


----------



## Boers4ever

Lil Boogie said:


> Are those first kids poppy's?


Yes they are! My beautiful little triplets.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Doelings 147
Bucklings 137

Gwen a FF gave me twin doelings


----------



## MadHouse

Gorgeous girls, @Moers kiko boars 🥰 😘


----------



## toth boer goats

All adorable.


----------



## Kaitlyn

Decided to add my girls here. Last night Luna gave me two beautiful doelings!

Does- 149
Bucks- 137


----------



## luvmyherd

Boers4ever said:


> Well so far I have had 5 bucklings and 3 doelings born here. I have two Spanish doe due in a few months though and I can’t wait to see what they hav
> 
> View attachment 225287
> 
> View attachment 225288
> 
> View attachment 225289
> 
> 
> Doelings: 144
> Bucklings: 137


Whoa! Cuteness overload.


----------



## K.B.

Cookie had twins doeling and a tiny buck! Hoping he makes it 
Doelings 150 
Bucklings 138
View attachment 225519
View attachment 225520


----------



## K.B.

K.B. said:


> Cookie had twins doeling and a tiny buck! Hoping he makes it
> Doelings 150
> Bucklings 138
> View attachment 225519
> View attachment 225520


Don't think photo worked!


----------



## Goatastic43

Congratulations! They’re so cute! I heard they were having some trouble, so keeping them in my prayers!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww they are adorable! 💖💝


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! They are cuties! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Dusty gave me buckling & doeling twins. 
Doelings 151
Bucklings 139


----------



## MadHouse

Yay!! Congratulations Dusty!!
🥰 😻 Beautiful kids!!


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww congratulations! They’re mini me’s for sure!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! Congrats!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I so wish I had some kids to add to the tally.


----------



## luvmyherd

I feel the same way KY. All we had was the one pregnant doe we bought and she is done. Might be a year before we have more. Hopefully there will be several.
That is one beautiful doe and the kids are adorable.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Yep, I have to wait a whole year for more babies. I’m breeding this fall so hopefully jotting down breed dates and watching all the action for 2 months will tie me over till babies. Lol


----------



## i like my goats

Awww


----------



## Boer Mama

Doelings 155
Bucklings 140








Slevin is our little bottle baby boy. He’s one lucky fellow- had to sling him around to get him to breathe initially and then shortly thereafter I went back to check and he was so cold he was getting stiff. Was very worried about him making it… he pulled thru, but mama refused to take him back after I fed him something else the first night when I didn’t have quite enough of her colostrum.








Jolene with little Skippy… very energetic hopping little girl. Slevin’s sister. I didn’t get her new picture this morning apparently.
























Fancy taking Cinnabar and Gypsy out for a stroll in the sunshine this morning. 2 cute little doelings- both have the white splash on stomachs like their mom. I named them after types of moths due to needing to use a heat lamp for them and how much they loved it. Lol
First time needing to use a heat lamp but I’m sure all babies would love it.









Peach is still shut in with her little day old doeling. We’re thinking Apricot. Lol
4 doelings
1 buckling … so far! 😍


----------



## double j

KY Goat Girl said:


> I so wish I had some kids to add to the tally.


I have 2 more due next week, then I'm all done til next year. Makes me sad just thinking about it.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Adorable!!!


----------



## MadHouse

All so cute @Boer Mama ! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww very pretty little ones! Very nice @Boer Mama !


----------



## R.Williamson

LOL not the most flattering angles, but Jammi had twin does today. Super happy. I was worried that maybe they had died in utero. This doe was gored by another at the beginning of the month and it ripped her insides up a fair bit. Luckily the vet was able to put her back together . Neither of us were certain what the outcome on her kids would be. Well, here we are. My last doe of the season, thank goodness! One oddity though, her colostrum was actually cold. We ended up bottling both kids with a mixture of her colostrum and some of Bossy's warm milk. Both kids have eaten well. Her bag is now starting to warm up a bit and what is coming out is far warmer than before. I have never seen the like in my life.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Congrats on the adorable kids everyone!!

Here's the current tally (I added your two doelings, @R.Williamson): 
Doelings 157 
Bucklings 140


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow...they are gorgeous! Good job with the Vet and taking care of her! !💖💞💗


----------



## R.Williamson

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow...they are gorgeous! Good job with the Vet and taking care of her! !💖💞💗


Her stitches were supposed to be out a few days ago. It looked like it was not fully knitted in a few spots so we left the stitches. I freaked out earlier because it is like the entire top layer of her skin in that area is flaking off. Vet said it's fine and to be expected but man it looks rough. The whole shaved area is flaking in giant pieces. The skin under it is perfectly healthy though


----------



## toth boer goats

Hope she is mending correctly. 🙏


----------



## Boer Mama

Poor mama… glad she made the delivery so well- beautiful babies 💕


----------



## R.Williamson

toth boer goats said:


> Hope she is mending correctly. 🙏


 Overall , she appears healthy no fever, no swelling , no smells. It is just the shaved area doing this. We have kept her solo and out of the sun trying to avoid sunburn on the area. I mean she gets daylight etc , just not direct sun. She will be going back to the vet Monday.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awesome Goat Mama ☝💖💞


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗 
🙏


----------



## Tanya

Whats the tally now?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Doelings. 157
Bucklings. 140


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sybil had buck doe twins on the 23rd…meet Arabella Fig and Newt Scamander








bucklings 141
doelings 158


----------



## luvmyherd

R.Williamson said:


> LOL not the most flattering angles, but Jammi had twin does today. Super happy. I was worried that maybe they had died in utero. This doe was gored by another at the beginning of the month and it ripped her insides up a fair bit. Luckily the vet was able to put her back together . Neither of us were certain what the outcome on her kids would be. Well, here we are. My last doe of the season, thank goodness! One oddity though, her colostrum was actually cold. We ended up bottling both kids with a mixture of her colostrum and some of Bossy's warm milk. Both kids have eaten well. Her bag is now starting to warm up a bit and what is coming out is far warmer than before. I have never seen the like in my life.
> 
> 
> View attachment 225740
> View attachment 225741
> View attachment 225742


OMG!! That black and white one is too cute for words.
Congratulations on all the precious babies.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful!!!!💞💖


----------



## GoofyGoat

.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@GoofyGoat ...you speechless???? Thats a 1st!🥰🤣😂
Im sure from all the cuteness!


----------



## Hounddog23

So friday night my Nigerian Dwarf Ms Mable had 1 doeling. And my Nubian had a doeling a mini nubian last night!. The ND is polled 

































Doelings: 160
Bucklings : 141


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations! So cute! 🥰


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> @GoofyGoat ...you speechless???? Thats a 1st!🥰🤣😂
> Im sure from all the cuteness!


Oh geez, my post didn‘t post 😳
Huh, now I forgot what it said 🤷‍♀️😂🤣


----------



## Boer Mama

I’ve got 9 doelings and 11 bucklings with one more doe left to kid. Been a crazy week! 😂

doelings 169
Bucklings 152


----------



## MadHouse

🥰 Congratulations! They all look so happy and healthy!


----------



## toth boer goats

All are very cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow! You have Been Busy! Good job! Congrats...ADORABLE!💝💞💖💗


----------



## Tanya

What is the tally now?


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks

Doelings 172
Bucks 152


Three Nubian Boer triplets yesterday!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bucklings? All 3? Wow....such.cute little guys!💝💞💗


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks

Moers kiko boars said:


> Bucklings? All 3? Wow....such.cute little guys!💝💞💗


No doelings lol I thought I added the doe number 😂


----------



## double j

Doelings 173
Bucks 153
Clover had twins. 1 boy 1 girl


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@double j ..beautiful kids.
But the shadow man looks scarey.like he has a gun😱!🤣😂🤣


----------



## K9Queen

Doelings 174
Bucklings 153 
Julie had a single doe


----------



## double j

Moers kiko boars said:


> @double j ..beautiful kids.
> But the shadow man looks scarey.like he has a gun!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww Julie had a precious doeling!💞💗


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Chickasaw would like to introduce her Buckling. 
Bucklings. 154
Doelings. 174















hu


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boer Mama said:


> View attachment 226033
> 
> View attachment 226037
> 
> View attachment 226036
> 
> View attachment 226035
> 
> View attachment 226032
> 
> View attachment 226034
> 
> View attachment 226031
> 
> I’ve got 9 doelings and 11 bucklings with one more doe left to kid. Been a crazy week!
> 
> doelings 169
> Bucklings 152


Adorable babies but I would like to know how your goats don’t get out of those fences in the 1st and 5th pics.  The first one just looks like barbed wire.


----------



## MadHouse

Beautiful baby boy, @Moers kiko boars !


----------



## toth boer goats

I am finally finished kidding.

Had:
8 doelings
7 bucklings

Please add to tally for me.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations!

Bucklings: 161
Doelings: 182


----------



## Lamancha Lady

We had our kids few weeks ago, 3 bucks and a doe.

Bucklings: 164
Doelings: 183


----------



## double j

Daisy had a boy and a girl last night. 

Bucklings: 165
Doelings: 184


----------



## J Angel Acres

We ended our kidding season with Dahlia on March 29 at 10:30 pm surprising us with lots of kisses for her twins a doe and buck!








Bucklings: 166
Doelings: 185


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations! They are all so cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww CUTENESS OVERLOAD! BOTH SETS OF TWINS!💖💗🥰💞💝


----------



## J Angel Acres

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwww CUTENESS OVERLOAD! BOTH SETS OF TWINS!💖💗🥰💞💝


I know, I wish they would stay this little forever! 🥰


----------



## double j

J Angel Acres said:


> I know, I wish they would stay this little forever!


Me too. 
I'm glad I'm all done with babies for this year, but on the other hand I'm sad to think they won't be little for long and I have to wait til next year for little one again.


----------



## J Angel Acres

double j said:


> Me too.
> I'm glad I'm all done with babies for this year, but on the other hand I'm sad to think they won't be little for long and I have to wait til next year for little one again.


It is a love/ hate relationship for me. I am so thankful to know I have the the best start possible and giving them to a family to enjoy them but hate see them leave knowing I will have baby goat fever hard before I get babies again.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Cute babies everyone!


----------



## Tapsmom

We have had a rough year and lost quite a few. We had a doe that was not supposed to be bred..but she found a way! Autumn had 2 stillborn bucklings and a live doeling. Our next does had 2 of each but she kidded in the window when we decided to sleep and her 2 bucklings were deceased. so we don't know if all 4 came quickly and she couldn't get their sacks off in time. Next we had a doe kid with quintuplet does! and the next two does had 1 of each.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Tapsmom. So could you tell me how many doelings and bucklings you have? So I can add them to our current total.
Bucklings. 166
Doelings. 185


----------



## alwaystj9

Add in Ding's girl= Bucklings 166, Doelings 186!
I have one left to kid, Splash is waddling around waiting for bad weather to drop...


----------



## kerickson85

Ethel had 2 bucklings

Bucklings 168, Doelings 186!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @alwaystj9 and @kerickson85 !
Beautiful kids 🥰!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww they are All so cute! I just bv want to SNUGGLE ALL OF THEM!💗💞💝💖🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess

I had four bucklings born last week. The sire is the same buck who gave me seven girls out of eight last year. He isn't as high in my estimation as he was, the goofy goat.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Bucklings 172
Doelings 186


----------



## Boer Mama

Bucklings 173
Doelings 187

I had my last Doe kid last week with twins - one of each. They are nice big kids- I thought for sure she had more in there! 😂


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Lookin Good!💞💗


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Aozora

I'm done with my kidding for the year--an even tie, 4 bucks and 4 does! There were an additional 2 doelings who were stillborn, but I am not including them in the count. 

Bucks: 177
Does: 191

The cast of characters:


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations!!
Beautiful characters!! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Aozora ,sorry for the loss of 2, But the remainig kids are 💝💖ADORABLE💗


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice kids.


----------



## Boer Mama

What a bunch of cuties 💕


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Beautiful kids!  Love all the ears!


----------



## Tanya

Aw


----------



## lada823

1 doeling
5 bucklings
🙄🙄🙄

Also had one doe and one buck that were doa.
Here's a picture of my daughter's "project" for the year. This little guy was all but dead and I really didn't think he would make it. She warmed him up and we are bottle feeding him and his brother (thank goodness they are almost old enough to wean). She has one every year that she attaches herself to. This one is a boy and I'm hoping she loses some of the attachment because none of them are staying. 🤣


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bucklings.182
Doelings. 192


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess

Add 1 more doeling. That's all from me! 4 bucks and 1 doe!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Cali Gal gave us TRIPLETS.. 

BUCKLINGS . 183
DOELINGS. 194


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, congratulations Cali!!! Three!!!???! 
They are so very precious!!! ❤ ♥ 💜 
So, it’s 2 doelings, one buckling? Which one is the buckling?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! Congrats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

The black headed with the 2 big white spots is the Buckling. 😁


----------



## K.B.

Molly gave me triplets 4/19 2 does 1 buckling (in the middle)! 

Bucklings 184
Doelings 196 










Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

So cute!! Love the variety of colors Molly gave you. 😍


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @K.B. and Molly!
Little cuties! 🥰


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Congrats! They’re adorable!


----------



## K.B.

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> So cute!! Love the variety of colors Molly gave you.


I know it's amazing she's black and white and Mo is gold and white!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What pretty little ones!💝💖💞Congrats!


----------



## alwaystj9

Last baby of 2022, unless something weird happens.
Splash had 1 buckling. She was my sneaky & wanton underage FF last year who climbed into the hayrack
trying to get away from last year's baby. She was absolutely terrified of it for the first 3-4 days.
She's much better this year & being a good mama!
I should have cleaned the crusty butt before taking pictures...(it's been cleaned but he's still pooping bright yellow)
Looks like blue eyes and maybe polled, weighed in at 4.6 lbs.
Bucklings 185, doelings 196.


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations! What a little cutie!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh What a Beauty! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Maple had a single buckling. 🙂









She‘a an FF, so first time she’s ever nursed a kid. A bit confused but they’re getting the hang of it. 😅 She’s being a great mama and had him all licked clean by the time we got there!










Bucklings: 186
Doelings: 196


----------



## MadHouse

@CaramelKittey He is so beautiful! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww how cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ooooo what a deep rich color! So pretty! 💖💞


----------



## CaramelKittey

MadHouse said:


> @CaramelKittey He is so beautiful! 🥰


Thank you! 🥰


----------



## CaramelKittey

toth boer goats said:


> Aww how cute.


Thank you! 😄


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ooooo what a deep rich color! So pretty! 💖💞


Thank you! ❤ I might be wrong about the polled, there might be horn buds coming through. Whoops! 😬


----------



## Inspiration Acres

I had five does birth this year.
5 does
4 bucks


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Bucklings: 190
Doelings: 201 
If I added that up right. Lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Here's what we woke up to this morning:


















Lucy gave us two beautiful, blue-eyed kids. The light buckskin is buckling and the other is a little doeling. 💕

Bucklings: 191
Doelings: 202


----------



## Boer Mama

Yay Lucy- good job! They’re so beautiful 😍


----------



## MadHouse

Gorgeous! 🥰 
What a beautiful picture with mama.


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thats the best BREAKFAST TREAT! Soooo cute!💝💖


----------



## Lil Boogie

@Dandy Hill Farm you have more kids to ad


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Dottie had triplets yesterday evening! I thought for sure she was only going to have one, mayyyybe two - she sure showed me! 🤣 

The mostly black kid is a doeling and the other two are bucklings (all three of these babies also have blue eyes)!


























Bucklings: 193
Doelings: 203


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ooooo they are soooo Tiny & ADORABLE💝💖💞! HOW SWEET!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## MadHouse

So sweet you latest little ones, @Dandy Hill Farm !!!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Had two does kid I forgot to add. First doe kidded 4/27 with twin bucklings. Second doe kidded 4/29 with two doelings and a buckling.  


















Bucklings: 196
Doelings: 205


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodnes! They are so fluffy and CUTE! Im glad you remembered to put them on!💝💞💖


----------



## brigieboo

Izzy had a single doeling this morning! 








Doelings:206
Bucklings: 196


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations!! 🥳


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwww! Adorable little lady, congratulations 😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww what a cute snuggle bunny!💖💞


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## K.B.

Sapphire had 2 doelings last night!
DOELINGS 208
BUCKLINGS 196
















Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are soooooocute!🥰💞💝💖


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! Congratulations!! 🥰 🥰


----------



## Boer Mama

All the babies are adorable 🥰 💕😊


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww! Gorgeous girls! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Ridekool

Bridget kidded a doeling and a buckling
Doelings: 209
Bucklings: 197


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Look at those ADORABLE ELF EARED BABIES💗💞💝! SO CUTE!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I can't believe I forgot to add Sugar's quads to the tally!

Sugar kidded on 5/12 with two doelings and two bucklings!!

Sully:









Salem:









Stanley:









Sundae:









Doelings: 211
Bucklings: 199


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww some more little Cuties!💝💞💗💘


----------



## MadHouse

So beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, they are adorable.


----------



## BV Farms

Penny had triplet girls.








Beulah had one boy one girl.








Naomi had twin girls.









Doelings: 217
Bucklings: 200


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oooo what preciouse little ones!💗💝💞💘💞💝💗Sooo cute!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @BV Farms ! They are so cute, especially the little elf eared one! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Mavis had one buckling and one doeling. 🙂

Doelings: 218
Bucklings: 201


----------



## Moers kiko boars

💞💘💝They are Adorable!💘💞💝


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations Mavis!! Cutie pies! 🥰


----------



## AmyM505

Too sweet!


----------



## Ridekool

Beth had twin bucklings. 

Doelings : 218
Bucklings : 203


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations! They are gorgeous!!! 🥰 💕 😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful black.bucklings!💗💗


----------



## Ridekool

Moers kiko boars said:


> Beautiful black.bucklings!💗💗


If this keeps up, I'll have to start calling the place Black Goat Farm instead of Twin Oaks😬


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers

We lost momma, but she left me a beautiful little doeling!

Doelings : 219
Bucklings : 203


----------



## toth boer goats

So sorry you lost her mama. 

Congrats on a cute kid.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww so so sorry about Mama. 😪
Love the kid!💖💗


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

My kid totals for the year:
Sil - triplet bucklings
Pippi - buck/doe twins
Doelings : 220
Bucklings : 207


----------



## Tanya

@Megsmarvelousmunchers sorry about momma. She left you a beauty to cherish.

Come on doelings. We gotta keep the lead. Wouldn't it be wonderful if 31 December we ended even stevens...


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers

Thanks she is such a sweet little girl too! I got one more girl due tomorrow! I'll when she kids I'll add her in too!


----------



## Danica

My Bambi had twins on Friday 6/10, unfortunately one died over the weekend. She had a boy and a girl. 

Doelings: 221
Buckling: 208


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sorry for your loss. Thats so sad😭 Im glad you have one left.


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations Bambi and @Danica . Beautiful mom and kids 🥰 🥰 
So sorry about the one that died. 😔


----------



## Tanya

@Danica I am sorry you lost one, but congratulations none the less


----------



## toth boer goats

So sad you lost one.  🤗 

Congrats on the cute baby.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers

Rosie had a beautiful little doeling yesterday! 
Doelings: 222
Buckling: 208


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations, what a precious little thing. So glad all went for for Rosie! 💜


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.


----------



## daisymay

totally forgot my last kidding in late may
two doelings but one died. nigerian dwarf. mom was new and didnt understand to lick them when born(and i was still driving home from work) but by the second one she was a pro..(after she watched me clean off the dead one)
doelings-223
bucklings-208

go girls!!!


----------



## MadHouse

So sorry to hear about the doeling that died. 😔 
Congrats on the living one!
Do you have a picture, too!?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww @Megsmarvelousmunchers ...so cute💗💖💗💖
I agree @daisymay we would love to see a picture of your little one.


----------



## daisymay

thank you! she is a real firecracker. I very nice oopsie. linebred on old mountain farm contender. I will hopefully be able to get a photo tonight. shes black with white like her parents and grandparents


----------



## MadHouse

Caramel did it!!
She had three girls yesterday afternoon!
Doelings 226
Bucklings 208










First born was this buckskin









Then the gold one and the swiss one came together!


----------



## MellonFriend

Such a beautiful little family. 🥰 Caramel looks fantastic; she doesn't even look like she kidded!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww so Precious! Triplet Doelings! 💖💗💞! Just Beautiful!


----------



## The Goat

Danica said:


> My Bambi had twins on Friday 6/10, unfortunately one died over the weekend. She had a boy and a girl.
> 
> Doelings: 221
> Buckling: 208
> View attachment 231667
> 
> View attachment 231668


Congrats Bambi and Danica I’m sorry about the one who died


----------



## luvmyherd

Total surprise! We bought The Brat 4 months ago and did not know she had been bred. She started showing about a month ago and yesterday our son went out to find this.








Both boys.
Doelings 226
Bucklings 210


----------



## Boer Mama

Handsome young boys at that 😉


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow...3 for the price of 1...Good.Sale!😂🤣🥰 Nice bucklings!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations!
Little cuties!


----------



## The Goat

Awwwcongrats


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## BrookeCHope

I got three bucklings from one of my does. 
From another one I got one buckling two doelings! 
I still have two does pregnant so I’m hoping I get more doelings!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Please put up a picture and add to the Tally. Thankyou!


----------



## MadHouse

BrookeCHope said:


> I got three bucklings from one of my does.
> From another one I got one buckling two doelings!
> I still have two does pregnant so I’m hoping I get more doelings!


Congratulations!
I second the pictures 🥰. I’m sure they are adorable!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Doelings 228
Bucklings 214


----------



## BrookeCHope

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations!
> I second the pictures . I’m sure they are adorable!


----------



## BrookeCHope

BrookeCHope said:


> I got three bucklings from one of my does.
> From another one I got one buckling two doelings!
> I still have two does pregnant so I’m hoping I get more doelings!



























The three together are the bucklings and the other two are doelings!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh they are ADORABLE!💞💕🥰


----------



## MadHouse

Awwww!! Little sweeties!! 🥰 💕 
Thanks @BrookeCHope !


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## MadHouse

May had a buckling today.
Meet Clifford.









Doelings 228
Bucklings 215


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hi there ... You Good Lookin Clifford 💖💕💞🥰


----------



## MellonFriend

Hey handsome man! I just realized, is he named Clifford like after the big red dog since he was such a whopper? 😋


----------



## The Goat

Awww they are all so cute!


----------



## MadHouse

Thankyou!!!

@MellonFriend I like the name, and I knew a very nice boy called Clifford. But that big red dog came to my mind too! 😂


----------



## The Goat

That came into my mind to lol!!


----------



## The Goat

The bucks are loseing


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Kristiec

We had twin bucklings this morning! Beautiful and healthy 3 lbs each.


----------



## The Goat

They look beautiful


----------



## The Goat

Well that’s buckling 216 and 217


----------



## The Goat

And we are at 228 doeling


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Doelings 228
Bucklings 217


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Doelings 228
Bucklings. 217


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok. @KY Goat Girl ...jinx...you owe me a coke! We were posting at the same time! Lol


----------



## MadHouse

Beautiful little boys! Congratulations! 🥰 🥰


----------



## The Goat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok. @KY Goat Girl ...jinx...you owe me a coke! We were posting at the same time! Lol


Don’t you both owe me a cake since I did it first


----------



## KY Goat Girl

The Goat said:


> Don’t you both owe me a cake since I did it first


I don’t think so. Me and Moers posted ours at the same time.


----------



## The Goat

I don’t think so Either


----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat

Hmmm


----------



## Cinder

Well... I can throw a wrench into the tally. We had 23 kids this year: 6 doelings, 17 bucklings!


----------



## The Goat

Wow!


----------



## The Goat

I think that’s 234 does and 234 bucks  oh and my math might be wrong


----------



## The Goat

Oops I did it wrong let me re do it


----------



## The Goat

Oh I did not it’s tied


----------



## KY Goat Girl

234 doelings
234 bucklings
They are tied!  
[mention]The Goat [/mention] you’re math is right


----------



## Boer Mama

My math says a tie too! Dun dun dun… who’s gonna win?? 🤣🍀❤
234 each


----------



## Boer Mama

Haha… I had 234 for head math and then when I saw @The Goat said it was wrong I had to get a pencil and paper to double check. Then everyone’s already posted that. Lol


----------



## The Goat

lol sorry


----------



## Boer Mama

The Goat said:


> lol sorry


Haha, no worries- I just know I totally could make a silly mistake when it comes to math so didn’t have complete confidence 😅
Anyway… that really did throw a wrench in the numbers and gave us a close race now! We’ll see how many more kids to come and how it pans out 😊


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow.


----------



## The Goat

Yep that’s why I thot I was wrong


----------



## The Goat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok. @KY Goat Girl ...jinx...you owe me a coke! We were posting at the same time! Lol


Oh sorry [mention]Moers kiko boars [/mention] [mention]KY Goat Girl [/mention] has informed me that the apps time dose not work it was just a joke so I guess you really do deserve two cookies


----------



## KY Goat Girl

We still have 5 1/2 months to go before we know for sure who wins! 
@Moers kiko boars, how many years have you been keeping a tally?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

This is the 3rd year, I dont know how many before me. I just love seeing all the kids. I want pictures & a running tally. Gotta PROVE those #s! 🥰😂🤣🥰!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Cool! I think it’s fun keeping tally and comparing to years before.


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok, that’s not fair, now hungry for chocolate chip cookies. 🤤


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

5 Bucklings!
5 Doelings!


----------



## The Goat

toth boer goats said:


> Ok, that’s not fair, now hungry for chocolate chip cookies.


I new that would happen good thing I don’t like cookies but that might make me a target for the elf’s


----------



## The Goat

Still a tie


----------



## The Goat

239 and 239 If my math is right


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂


----------



## R.Williamson

I am behind but we had a couple born last week. 
1 black dapple commercial doe , and 1 black dapple commercial buck


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Please post pictures of your kidds, and add to the Tally total with your pictures. It makes is easier to keep track. Thankyou.


----------



## Boer Mama

Doelings 240
Bucklings 240 
Still tied… nail biting suspense to see who pulls ahead 😜


----------



## Moers kiko boars

The Tally is at Doelings 228
Bucklings 217
The last picture posted was by Kristie. 
Please add your pictures and add to.this total. Thankyou.


----------



## Boer Mama

Moers kiko boars said:


> The Tally is at Doelings 228
> Bucklings 217
> The last picture posted was by Kristie.
> Please add your pictures and add to.this total. Thankyou.


Oh gosh, sorry for updating with bad info! I was going by last # is as of 239 each.
Guess we are all bad at math!


----------



## The Goat

Boer Mama said:


> Oh gosh, sorry for updating with bad info! I was going by last # is as of 239 each.
> Guess we are all bad at math!


Wait what!!!!!?????? sorry


----------



## The Goat

Wait so does it not count if they don’t have photos?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We need photos to prove the number. Most of us take tons of pictures of our new.ones. Thats what makes.this so fun. You can see all their babies!


----------



## The Goat

I’m confused this








plus 5 and 5


----------



## The Goat

Moers kiko boars said:


> We need photos to prove the number. Most of us take tons of pictures of our new.ones. Thats what makes.this so fun. You can see all their babies!


Oh ok


----------



## The Goat

Moers kiko boars said:


> We need photos to prove the number. Most of us take tons of pictures of our new.ones. Thats what makes.this so fun. You can see all their babies!


I agree it’s so fun!!!!! To see them


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’ll post pics in a bit I got a lot 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

left is Mars right is Murrie. Stone is their sire Glam is their Dam ( I just lost her almost two weeks ago due to a default breakaway collar 😢 )








Mariah. Her sire is Stone her dam is Hazel. I retained her because I’m retiring her mom possibly. 








Mars again 😂








Beck. Stone is his sire and Junie is his dam. 








lady. Sire is Stone and dam is Hazel. She was also retained for the same reason as Mariah. 








Murrie again 😂








top one is Clover middle one is Lucky the tiny one is Shamrock. I had to induce their mom a week early due to PT so I lost the smallest one she had bad lung issues 😖 I fell in love instantly with her and it was really hard. My kids are usually 10-13 pounds and she was only 3 pounds her sisters were 11 pounds each. She only lived for three days 🧡







waldo and Walter ( the brown one ) I retained Walter to be a pet……. Well that’s everyone for this year! Y’all asked for pics so I delivered 😂


----------



## The Goat

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Thank you🥺 you try as hard as you can to save them and sometimes you just can’t


----------



## The Goat

I know that feeling


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You didnt add them to the Tally.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> 5 Bucklings!
> 5 Doelings!


Yup I did! I didn’t know you had to include pics as proof 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Right?


----------



## The Goat

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Right?


Me either


----------



## Moers kiko boars

With @Doe C Doe boers! Kids
5 doelings, 5 bucklings

DOELINGS 233
BUCKLINGS 222

When you post your pictures, you put in the running tally numbers also. Refer to the first of the tally listing. Thankyou. It stops the confusion.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Yay!


----------



## Kristiec

Twins this morning! One blue-eyed 3 lb buckling and one brown-eyed 2 lb doeling. Momma and babies all doing great with no assistance!


----------



## Kristiec

Sorry, I don't know all the rules to post pics lol and I'm not sure where to find the correct and current number so I apologize if I created confusion 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

How cute! 😍


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh goodness, how cute! They’re so little!


----------



## The Goat

Buckling 223 doelings 234
And they are cute congrats


----------



## The Goat

That white one is so stinking cute!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are BEAUTIFIL. NO [email protected] Goat put up your Tally count. Thats all that was needed! They are soooo cute!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Thank you!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations! It’s always great to hear the kidding went smoothly and all are doing good.

The kids are adorable! 🥰


----------



## R.Williamson

Moers kiko boars said:


> Please post pictures of your kidds, and add to the Tally total with your pictures. It makes is easier to keep track. Thankyou.


Sorry have been busy lol. Buck is first pic doe is second


----------



## The Goat

Bucklings 224 


Does 235


----------



## MadHouse

@R.Williamson They are adorable!!
What do you mean, you were busy? Don’t all goat farmers just play with baby goats all day? 😛


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Moers kiko boars

@R.Williamson They are stunning! The color patterns are very nice!🥰


----------



## The Goat

Wow those colors are Beautiful


----------



## Boer Mama

They’re so colorful! Love 😍


----------



## R.Williamson

Moers kiko boars said:


> @R.Williamson They are stunning! The color patterns are very nice!🥰


The buck's new owner sent me a pic of him today. I sold him and his mom on the 15th as we have been massively downsizing.


----------



## The Goat

He is so stunning


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww


----------



## BrookeCHope

Two doelings!


----------



## Boer Mama

Bucklings 224
Doelings 237
(Just going by the last tally I saw when scrolling up)


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @BrookeCHope !!
How cute!!! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very Cute Doelings!💕💞


----------



## Lil Boogie

Nobody having babies??


----------



## Rancho Draco

The fall kiddings should be starting soon! I think a few people are going to have fall babies


----------



## daisymay

Lil Boogie said:


> Nobody having babies??


Im trying to see if there will be any interest in kids before breeding. Since i have not had great luck selling any goats this year.


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre

Five doelings and three bucklings.

Lyra:










Jyn:










Kenobi:










Jocasta: 










Baze:










Chirrut:











Padme:










And finally, Miracle.











If I'm mathing right, that makes 
Bucklings: 227
Doelings: 242


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations!! They are all beautiful! 🥰 

I am sure there is a story behind every name, especially Miracle.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh what Beauties & Gents! So preciouse!💕💓💘


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations!! They are all beautiful! 🥰
> 
> I am sure there is a story behind every name, especially Miracle.


The first seven are characters in the Star Wars films that I really liked, and Miracle is just because it’s a miracle she made it!


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful congrats.


----------



## FizzyGoats

And one more for team doeling. 

I believe thats makes it
Bucklings: 227
Doelings: 243
View attachment 237945


----------



## FizzyGoats

My better picture of her isn’t working in the above post, so I’ll just put it here. Lol.


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre

She's just beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Look at all those BEAUTIFUL BABIES💕💜💓


----------



## MadHouse

@FizzyGoats She is so gorgeous!! 🥰 💕


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Hey! I know people have been having babies! They need to be added to the tally!


----------



## goatmomma16

Three little bucklings tonight from dolly! i’ll post better pics in the morning


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Yay!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Doelings: 243
Bucklings: 230


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations on the three cuties!!


----------



## Sophie123

Congrats they are all soooo cute!! Ours aren't due till spring


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh they are soooo cute & fluffy! Getting my baby goat addiction stirred up!💝💖


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Jessica84 ...and where are yours????? Hmmmmm? Please???


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable 😊


----------



## Sailormoonismygoat

2 doelings 1 buckling


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Please add your pictures, and to our totals. 
Doelings 243
Bucklings 230
We attempt to keep a running total so we see.what the total is for a year! 
Thankyou


----------



## Lockhart acres

I just joined the forum but my kidding Talley for 2022 would be. All born in march

Doelings -16
Buckling -1 
It was a good year 😆


----------



## Boer Mama

Lockhart acres said:


> I just joined the forum but my kidding Talley for 2022 would be. All born in march
> 
> Doelings -16
> Buckling -1
> It was a good year 😆


Wow- the bucklings were just getting caught up and evening things out. Now your load of girls is gonna shoot them way ahead 😂

math-
Doeling 259
Bucklings 231


----------



## Lockhart acres

Let's add 2 buckling to the count !
I may have jinxed myself 😅


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Lockhart acres said:


> Let's add 2 buckling to the count !
> I may have jinxed myself 😅


Doeling 259
Buckling 233


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## Lavmoon213

Freya had 2 doellings 11/26/22








Doeling 261
Buckling 233


----------



## Jessica84

Ok I better get mine in since I don’t think I’ll have any more before the end of the year.
Cinderella had 3 doelings
Bella had 2 bucklings
Bambi had 1 doe 1 buck 
And Jasmine had a buck. 
It’s cold and raining so no pictures :/ 
So that put it at:
Does- 265
Bucks- 237
Neither one gained lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How precious @Lavmoon213 ...so cute!
@Jessica84 ...wheres your pics?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I agree @Jessica84 where are those chunky Boer babies I need inspo for my herd goals! 😍


----------



## Boer Mama

You guys wanna make her go out in the cold rain to get you pics?!? I agree in that I want to see some cute little fluffy chunks but I’ll let her wait till the rains passed… it’s supposed to be sunny tomorrow, right @Jessica84!?! 😂


----------



## BloomfieldM

I keep meaning to add to this but never hit post. I had 3 bucklings and one doeling born at the end of May so I’m way late 
































does 266
Bucks 240


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They were born this year! Ooooohhhh How Adorable! 💝💖


----------



## MadHouse

Awww! @BloomfieldM they were so cute!!! 🥰 🥰 
I love how you did the fonts for their names.


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable 😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I want to smoosh Freckles adorable lil face 🥰😍



( no goats were harmed in the process of snuggles )


----------



## BloomfieldM

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I want to smoosh Freckles adorable lil face 🥰😍
> 
> 
> 
> ( no goats were harmed in the process of snuggles )


Lol, they are sturdy creatures and can handle some smooshing. Now he’s 6 months old and 85% hair!


----------



## BloomfieldM

MadHouse said:


> Awww! @BloomfieldM they were so cute!!! 🥰 🥰
> I love how you did the fonts for their names.


Lol Jack made those..


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I want to smoosh Freckles adorable lil face 🥰😍


So would I, all those spots just please my eyes just right. @BloomfieldM By any chance would you have a photo of his 6 month old self?


----------



## BloomfieldM

NigerianNewbie said:


> So would I, all those spots just please my eyes just right. @BloomfieldM By any chance would you have a photo of his 6 month old self?



















you can see the length of his fur compares to his half sister. And look at that beard


----------



## MadHouse

Freckles looks just as cute now as he did as a baby!! 🥰 So does Marigold!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

BloomfieldM said:


> View attachment 242172
> 
> View attachment 242173
> 
> you can see the length of his fur compares to his half sister. And look at that beard


Still wanna smoosh him 😜😍


----------



## Boer Mama

He’s very cute- I’d better make sure I don’t come across his picture when my daughters peeking over my shoulder - she’d want him for sure! 😂


----------



## BloomfieldM

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Still wanna smoosh him 😜😍


A light smooshing is allowed 😂


----------



## BloomfieldM

Boer Mama said:


> He’s very cute- I’d better make sure I don’t come across his picture when my daughters peeking over my shoulder - she’d want him for sure! 😂


He’s a hair eater. One or two incidents of that and she would probably change her mind😂


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## i like my goats

We have one doe due on Christmas and one due in early 2023


----------



## Moers kiko boars

DOELINGS 266
BUCKLINGS 240

@Jessica84 ..
@Jubillee ...
Wheres your kids? Anyone else ? Only a few days left!


----------



## Yuki

Does it could if I forget one in April?


----------



## Jubillee

Eggplant - 2 doelings 11/22
Lulu - 2 bucklings 11/26
Prissy - 3 bucklings 12/21


DOELINGS 268
BUCKLINGS 245


----------



## MadHouse

Yuki said:


> Does it could if I forget one in April?


Yes it counts. Add them on and post a picture!


----------



## Yuki

Yuki had one little doeling
























Doelings 269
Bucklings 245


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww so cute!


----------



## BloomfieldM

Very pretty 🤩


----------



## Tater74

21 so far. 11B/10D


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Doelings 279
Bucklings 256

with Tater74 #s


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Okay here are my final numbers for 2022 
20 bucklings 26 doelings
It was a blessing to get more girls. Especially after a couple of years where I had four times as many boys.


----------



## MadHouse

Tater74 said:


> 21 so far. 11B/10D


Congratulations! Any pics @Tater74 and @TripleShareNubians ?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

With @TripleShareNubians 
Doelings 305
Bucklings 276


----------



## Tater74

We are at 11 each now.

4 more to kid.


----------



## Jessica84

Tater74 said:


> We are at 11 each now.
> 
> 4 more to kid.


So 1 more doe kid? 
I wasn’t good and didn’t get good pictures yet but 3 more bucks from tempest the other day and 3 more does from Citori 
So if tater had a doe kid that is:
309 does 
279 bucks


----------



## TripleShareNubians

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations! Any pics @Tater74 and @TripleShareNubians ?


I posted some updated pictures on my waiting thread that I like. Or view the 2022 kid page on my website TripleShareNubians.com Here is a group shot that isn't good, but shows a lot of them.


----------



## TripleShareNubians

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations! Any pics @Tater74 and @TripleShareNubians ?


I posted some updated pictures on my waiting thread that I like. Here is a group shot that isn't good, bit shows a lot of them.


----------



## MadHouse

TripleShareNubians said:


> I posted some updated pictures on my waiting thread that I like. Here is a group shot that isn't good, bit shows a lot of them.


The picture did not come through.


----------



## MadHouse

TripleShareNubians said:


> I posted some updated pictures on my waiting thread that I like. Or view the 2022 kid page on my website TripleShareNubians.com Here is a group shot that isn't good, but shows a lot of them.


Oh thanks!! They are beautiful!!!!
(Please ignore my message below, I just got up and only saw the bottom message.)


----------



## TripleShareNubians

MadHouse said:


> Oh thanks!! They are beautiful!!!!
> (Please ignore my message below, I just got up and only saw the bottom message.)


No problem I have no idea why it posted twice. Still not a really good picture of anybody but at least show the group or most of them anyway I like the pictures I posted a whole lot better.
Merry Christmas


----------



## Tater74

We are at 25 since the 15th. most of them in the last 4 days.

12 bucklings and 13 doelings. Three does left to kid.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Tater74 , just wait till the last day of December and tell us how many after this last doe we added. Thankyou. A picture would be nice too please.


----------



## Boer Mama

Coming down to the wire now… who’s gonna win this year- doelings/or bucklings? 🤩


----------



## Tater74




----------



## Tater74

Some of our babies this year.


----------



## BloomfieldM

Tater74 said:


> Some of our babies this year.


Cute little monsters 😍


----------



## MadHouse

Tater74 said:


> Some of our babies this year.


Aww!! They are very cute! 🥰 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## daisymay

my FF nigerian dwarf kidded twins 12/26. buckling and doeling. both buckskin. Sadly looking like bottle babies since mom isnt getting any "milk". 
total (?)
doelings- 310
bucklings- 280


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww how cute!
Yes your totals arr correct!


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks

Doelings- 311
Bucklings- 281


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Blazing_Pitchforks ..any pictures? I would love to see your 2 new wee ones. Please???


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Blazing_Pitchforks ..any pictures? I would love to see your 2 new wee ones. Please???


I forgot how much we love baby goat spam ❤


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @Blazing_Pitchforks !! Those two are so cute!! 🥰 🥰 

Just wondering about the blue lips, is their mom’s milk blue?


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations @Blazing_Pitchforks !! Those two are so cute!! 🥰 🥰
> 
> Just wondering about the blue lips, is their mom’s milk blue?


It's just a oral supplement we give them, probiotics, coccidiosis prevention, and it has a few other things in it!


----------



## BloomfieldM

Blazing_Pitchforks said:


> It's just a oral supplement we give them, probiotics, coccidiosis prevention, and it has a few other things in it!


They look like they’ve been eating popsicles 😍😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are ADORABLE! YES im a baby goat picture addict! I love to look at the pictures! Thankyou!😘


----------



## Tater74

We ended the year with 26. 12 Bucklings and 14 doelings.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Doelings: 325
Bucklings: 293


----------



## KY Goat Girl

If my math is correct


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Frosty had 2 doelings and a dapple paint buckling
Doelings 327
Bucklings 294


----------



## Yuki

Aww they are cute!


----------



## BloomfieldM

So beautiful… coming in under the wire…


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @Yuki These are her first kids. She did really well. 
Yes @BloomfieldM ..she was due the 5th...but OHHH nnnooo. She had to deliver 1st🤪🤣😂🥰


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations @Moers kiko boars and Frosty!
What a surprise on New Year’s eve!
The little Frostlings are adorable!!!! 💕 🥰 😻


----------



## BloomfieldM

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou @Yuki These are her first kids. She did really well.
> Yes @BloomfieldM ..she was due the 5th...but OHHH nnnooo. She had to deliver 1st🤪🤣😂🥰


She just wanted you to have the honor of being the last babies of 2022…New Years babies get all the attention but New Year’s Eve babies are so much better!!


----------



## Boer Mama

She was trying for the first kids of the new year to get all the publicity and free stuff but she had them a few hours too early 😂
I guess wrapping up the last years thread is just as good as starting off the New Years kidding thread ❤


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay Congratulations @Moers kiko boars what a great way to finish the year off. 🤗🐐🐐🐐🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@MadHouse ..Thankyou, they are my New Years Party! 🤣
@BloomfieldM , she suprised me . She had them early. But Im thrilled they are here. 
@Boer Mama ..Shes 6 days early..what gifts? Dont tell Frosty, she would get mad at me..😂🥰
@GoofyGoat .. yes..1 finished, several to go! At least she had them easily!


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## Boer Mama

[QUOTE="Moers kiko boars, post:@Boer Mama ..Shes 6 days early..what gifts? Dont tell Frosty, she would get mad at me..😂🥰
[/QUOTE]

my only January baby was due the 11th, but scheduled c-section for the 3rd due to being breached. I was sad they didn’t want to schedule it for a holiday at 12:01am to get the first new baby of the year and all the diapers and freebies they get 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

ANY MORE 2022 KIDS? Please add them today!


----------



## MadHouse

I know @Tom Colvin had babies!
Tom, would you like to add your 2022 kids to the tally?


----------



## CarolInTheGarden

I don't know how I missed this thread.

Does 6
Bucks 5

I am on top of it for 2023


----------



## MadHouse

Doelings 333
Bucklings 299
including @CarolInTheGarden ’s kids


----------



## Tanya

And the doelings did it. Didnt the bucklings win 2020 or 2021?


----------



## Goatastic43

Tanya said:


> And the doelings did it. Didnt the bucklings win 2020 or 2021?


If I remember correctly (which isn’t my strong suit, so take this with a grain of salt ), doelings won in 2021. Not sure about 2020 though


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------

